# حوار جريدة الأهرام 4أكتوبر2013م: د‏.‏ محمد الحملاوى لن تتقدم أمة دون إنتاج العلم بلغتها‏



## mhamalwy (6 أكتوبر 2013)

د‏.‏ محمد الحملاوى أمين عام الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم‏:
‏ لن تتقدم أمة دون إنتاج العلم بلغتها
http://www.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/235208.aspx


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

